# What is a Tissot Seastar Seven



## bluedogone (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi to all, just joined and my first post.
Seeking info about a Tissot Seastar Seven Auto I have. What are these Sevens? Are they cheap junk, as far as Tissot goes I mean. Are they any good? Obviously not made to be serviced at home. Am I right in thinking they're just an upgrade supermarket watch like Citizen or Lorus. Quite a nice looking piece though. Over to those who know.:thanks


----------



## nsmike (Jun 21, 2009)

The Tissot Seastar Seven is a very good watch it's been discussed before. If you go to the upper right and use the search tab there's lots of information. The Seastar Seven has a front loader design that requires a crystal lift or the exact right size bezel wrench.


----------



## bluedogone (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks nsmike
will check that out.


----------



## bluedogone (Jul 16, 2010)

bluedogone said:


> Thanks nsmike
> will check that out.


Once more thanks nsmike.
Checked out seastar sevens. all nice. Mine's an auto wind, date display, gold plate 20micron and in very nice condition. And considering I nearly sold it for $60, well what more can I say. A fool and his money are very soon parted----. Tried to post pictures but they always come out blurry. Cheers


----------



## nsmike (Jun 21, 2009)

When I first started posting, I didn't know much, but between asking questions and searching, I've learned alot.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

nsmike said:


> When I first started posting, I didn't know much, but between asking questions and searching, I've learned alot.


... and you have even taught a few of us some things :-!


----------



## nsmike (Jun 21, 2009)

I have found that doing research and using that knowledge to buy a hidden gem is a most satisfying experience. Look at the Technos Alarm I bought, the seller thought it was broken, I knew that it works backward. With a little knowledge I scored a watch with a desirable complication for $40.50. After a service I should still be under $100.


----------



## bluedogone (Jul 16, 2010)

The stuff of dreams, it happens. And I try not to buy auto watches.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

I've got a bit of a vintage Tissot collection, with several Seastars, but only one *'7' *.....and I will confess that I don't know the relevance of the *'7' *so now the question has been raised, I wanna go find out, lol ;-)

Here's mine....nice watch


----------

